# Where to get gas without Ethanol or Methanol?



## sgc

Where can you get gas without Ethanol or Methanol? Shell, Mobile, etc. ???


----------



## brookie1

Google is your friend:

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=MI

http://www.buyrealgas.com/Michigan.html


----------



## Quack Wacker

There are only a handful of places the pure gas link above is from what I have found your best resource. But what you are going to find is that the ethanol free gas is typically a 90 octane. If you are looking for 87 octane....well good luck.


----------



## brookie1

Hey quack whacker, why would it matter that it is 90 octane? It would certainly be fine for any 2-stroke and probably any modern 4-stroke as well.


----------



## sgc

What does Shell sell? and I have a 2006 four stroke?
thanks,


----------



## Quack Wacker

brookie1 said:


> Hey quack whacker, why would it matter that it is 90 octane? It would certainly be fine for any 2-stroke and probably any modern 4-stroke as well.


 
It doesn't matter except to your pocket book. 90 Octane cost more per gallon than 87 .


----------



## Flash

sgc said:


> Where can you get gas without Ethanol or Methanol? Shell, Mobile, etc. ???


Skipper Buds on Lake Fenton sells gas without ethanol. You'll pay Marina prices but they have it.

They also sell an additive (Mercury I believe) that eliminates the ethanol from regular gasoline. Treats like 250 gallons for around $10.


----------



## shotgun658

Here's another link
http://www.historicvehicle.org/Commissions/Commissions/Legislative/Pure-Gas-Map/Midwest


----------



## ENCORE

Flash said:


> Skipper Buds on Lake Fenton sells gas without ethanol. You'll pay Marina prices but they have it.
> 
> They also sell an additive (Mercury I believe) that eliminates the ethanol from regular gasoline. Treats like 250 gallons for around $10.


Hummmmmmm....... I just read an article, which *might* have been in the Michigan Sportsman magazine (not sure about that though), or one of my other outdoor magazines and they had the top engineers from three different manufacturers discussing ethanol in gas. ALL three, which included the engineer from Mercury stated, that there is nothing available to eliminate ethanol from gas. Worse case happens when the ethanol seperates, then its completely impossible. They advise not filling tanks unless the fuel will be burned up in less than a month. The engineers stated that ethanol IS a problem with their engines and heat is the enemy. They stated that boaters using outboards, should be using more 2-cycle oil than required to spare their motors. One stated an oil increase of 30% would be beneficial and keep the motor cool.

I thought I still had the magazine upstairs and went to look. Not there. However, it was in one of the last month's magazines that I received.

Look for stations selling what they now call: "Recreational Fuel". It is ethonal free and of course a higher octane. Does it cost more? Yes but, who cares when it could save you thousands in motor repair costs.


----------



## Amistad

The marina on the south side of Elizabeth Lake has it in their pumps. I think it's Club Royale.


----------



## dead short

My father in law sells ethanol free gas but his station is in Louisiana. Having that available increases sales for him. 

Tough find in Michigan. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Flash

ENCORE said:


> Hummmmmmm....... I just read an article, which *might* have been in the Michigan Sportsman magazine (not sure about that though), or one of my other outdoor magazines and they had the top engineers from three different manufacturers discussing ethanol in gas. ALL three, which included the engineer from Mercury stated, that there is nothing available to eliminate ethanol from gas. Worse case happens when the ethanol seperates, then its completely impossible. They advise not filling tanks unless the fuel will be burned up in less than a month. The engineers stated that ethanol IS a problem with their engines and heat is the enemy.


Can't say whether it works or not - only that it is made by Mercury, sold at Skipper Buds, and marketed for treating ethanol in gasoline. It treats 120 gallons (not the 250 I originally posted). Put some in my 6 gallon tank with 3 year old gas and 3 gallons of fresh premium/oil. Ran fine yesterday and never missed a beat. Maybe it's all hype - if so they got me for $10.


----------



## shotgun658

Been using Marine Formula Sta-bil Ethanol treatment in my boat, they say it protects your fuel system. I sure hope so


----------



## limige

Michigan state law requires all gas sold in Michigan to be cut with ethanol. This came straight from the Guy filling the tanks.

Marine stabil is your best bet. Use it in anything you expect gas to sit in for longer than a week. (Time it takes to start seperating)


----------



## mi duckdown

Tell that to my old 1963 110 10 horse. runs like a champ.
replace impellar every two years. the carbs have NEVER been rebuilt.


----------



## tuckersdad

Johnsons oil in Gaylord and some of their other stores sell it...aka RV Fuel...I've tested it-it's pure...use it in my aircraft to boot...


----------

